# Your favourite musical passage



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

Not your favourite work, but the few bars which make you feel alive.

For me...

Schubert's fantasie bars 36-37 (1:04 - 1:07)






Schubert pierced my soul with only two bars.

Yes, I've heard lots of wonderful passages, but these notes...

I have never felt so understood in my entire life.

Three seconds of infinite love.

And what about you?


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

On the afternoon my girlfriend and I first got together I was at home and waiting for her to arrive. Already feeling as high as a kite I put the Munch recording of Symphony No.3 by Saint-Saens in the CD player. By the time it came to the four handed piano part in the last movement I almost felt I was floating. Everything had resolved and life was almost perfect.

00:29 - 01:07


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

These bars from Copland's Appalachian Spring always remind me of the JFK years and Camelot; such a young, youthful family in the White House. That's when I first heard this music. The association has never left me.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for asking this question! I have so many. I'll list a few:

A moment in Brahms's 2nd piano concerto, 1st movement. The segment is so beautiful, otherworldly, moving etc. [10:43 - 11:11]:





The modulation in Schubert's D960 1st movement at 4:10 is completely magical, indescribably beautiful. (Listen from 3:52 for the build up):





The very end of Janacek's first string quartet [17:07] - the passion of the climax with its wildly conflicting rhythms is amazing:





The whole coda and transition into the coda of the last movement of Beethoven's op 132 quartet [4:47] is in my opinion the most heavenly and emotionally complex piece of music ever composed. In the coda, the moment from 5:28, with the violin and cello in high up octaves is ... can't describe it.


----------



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> On the afternoon my girlfriend and I first got together I was at home and waiting for her to arrive. Already feeling as high as a kite I put the Munch recording of Symphony No.3 by Saint-Saens in the CD player. By the time it came to the four handed piano part in the last movement I almost felt I was floating. Everything had resolved and life was almost perfect.
> 
> 00:29 - 01:07


It sounds heroic to me =) Just like you have reached something.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ yes, it does - and that's a good way to put it.


----------



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

schuberkovich said:


> The modulation in Schubert's D960 1st movement at 4:10 is completely magical, indescribably beautiful. (Listen from 3:52 for the build up):


Well and what about 1:52?

Pure happiness of a playful child.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

kikko said:


> Well and what about 1:52?
> 
> Pure happiness of a playful child.


I love that bit as well! And the nostalgic section right before it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL, _...just love that two and a half measures in_....


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

PetrB said:


> LOL, _...just love that two and a half measures in_....


Oh, that's fine and all, but I _*really*_ don't care about the 5/8th of that second measure. So my preference is discontinuous in the same bound. :lol:


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

PetrB said:


> LOL, _...just love that two and a half measures in_....


I'm curious. What's funny about liking a specific passage/moment in music?


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

schuberkovich said:


> I'm curious. What's funny about liking a specific passage/moment in music?


The ambiguity of the question invites the humor of ambiguous answers.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Novelette said:


> The ambiguity of the question invites the humor of ambiguous answers.


What's ambiguous about the question? And what's ambiguous about your answers?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Please folks. Measured responses appreciated.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

schuberkovich said:


> What's ambiguous about the question? And what's ambiguous about your answers?


Ambiguity lies in ill-definition. What defines a _passage_? A whole movement could be the passage of a suite, no? Segmented instrumental lines within passages? Or must it be the totality of the scoring at that point in the score?

PetrB didn't finish his sentence, hence an ellipsis. It is ill-defined and thus ambiguous--open-ended. The humor is in emphasizing the scope of the questions and the seemingly infinite possibilities.

QED


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Novelette said:


> Ambiguity lies in ill-definition. What defines a _passage_? A whole movement could be the passage of a suite, no? Segmented instrumental lines within passages? Or must it be the totality of the scoring at that point in the score?
> 
> PetrB didn't finish his sentence, hence an ellipsis. It is ill-defined and thus ambiguous--open-ended. The humor is in emphasizing the scope of the questions and the seemingly infinite possibilities.
> 
> QED


OK, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

schuberkovich said:


> I'm curious. What's funny about liking a specific passage/moment in music?


"That little bit" is not what is so powerfully effective, though some might think it is: _it is_ 'that little bit' _sitting within the entire movement -- at least -- _ which gives it the effect.

Isolating them is just a bit odd, as if the entire rest of the movement did not at all come to bear upon these very brief cited 'spots.'

It is like the punch line of a joke, sans the set-up. I.e., like Cunard passenger cruise lines' advertising motto, "Getting there is half the fun."


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Please folks. Measured responses appreciated.


... groan, you naughty punster, you.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

PetrB said:


> "That little bit" is not what is so powerfully effective, though some might think it is: _it is_ 'that little bit' _sitting within the entire movement, at least_ which gives it the effect.
> 
> Isolating them is just a bit odd, as if the entire rest of the movement did not at all come to bear upon these very brief cited 'spots.'
> 
> It is like the punch line of a joke, sans the set-up. I.e., like Cunard passenger cruise lines' advertising motto, "Getting there is half the fun."


No one is ignoring the rest of the movement, or the piece for that matter. It is still possible to isolate a passage that you like, which you will hear in context anyway. The question is like "what is your favourite scene from this film?"


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Novelette said:


> Ambiguity lies in ill-definition. What defines a _passage_? A whole movement could be the passage of a suite, no? Segmented instrumental lines within passages? Or must it be the totality of the scoring at that point in the score?
> 
> PetrB didn't finish his sentence, hence an ellipsis. It is ill-defined and thus ambiguous--open-ended. The humor is in emphasizing the scope of the questions and the seemingly infinite possibilities.
> 
> QED


"PetrB didn't finish his sentence...."
But, I did! 
I got time off for good behavior, and I convinced the parole board about my conversion re: _"Faith."_
Now, if I can just get someone to hire me....


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

PetrB said:


> "PetrB didn't finish his sentence...."
> But, I did!
> I got time off for good behavior, and I convinced the parole board about my conversion re: _"Faith."_
> Now, if I can just get someone to hire me....


Using ellipsis to terminate an allegedly complete sentence? You live dangerously, sir. My respects. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

There are so many more. I would rather spend my time listening than spending it cataloguing it all.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

schuberkovich said:


> No one is ignoring the rest of the movement, or the piece for that matter. It is still possible to isolate a passage that you like, which you will hear in context anyway. *The question is like "what is your favourite scene from this film?"*


*Understood from the get-go.*

If that 'favorite scene' / 'favorite passage' were part of a general discussion of the whole film / the whole movement, or piece, then I'm in... the other just seems splintered to me, and for no better real reason, is _"just not my cuppa._"


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

PetrB said:


> *Understood from the get-go.*
> 
> If that 'favorite scene' / 'favorite passage' were part of a general discussion of the whole film / the whole movement, or piece, then I'm in... the other just seems splintered to me, and for no better real reason, is _"just not my cuppa._"


Perhaps then you could have just refrained from posting, rather than deriding the premise of the thread.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

schuberkovich said:


> Perhaps then you could have just refrained from posting, rather than deriding the premise of the thread.


And perhaps I was free to challenge the premise, and the worth, of such a question. One could hope, anyway.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My favorite musical passage? 
That's easy.
It occurs during the final pages of Mahler's Tenth Symphony, in the Finale, a little past midway through the movement (on page 9 of the final movement of the sketched out autograph score, about 19 and a half minutes in on the recording noted below) when the strings pick up what is possibly the most poignant, sublime melody ever written and render the passions of the dying composer with profound authority, beauty, and sheer magnificence.









It leads up to the anguished inscription on page 10 where Mahler wrote: _für dich leben! für dich sterben!_ (to live for you! to die for you!) and _Almschi_, his affectionate name for his wife Alma.

Though I have several Mahler 10ths in my collection, I've never heard this passage rendered with more seering truth and poignancy than on the 1972 PHILIPS recording 6700 067 which features Wyn Morris leading the New Philharmonia Orchestra in the "Finally revised full-length performing version by Deryck Cooke" of the Symphony No. 10 by Gustav Mahler. It is music that leaves me breathless each time I hear it, and it remains the single passage of music that I can find nothing to follow which remotely matches it. Thus, to clear my aural palate after playing this particular disc, I generally follow up with some silly punk rock music to bring me back to reality so I can go on and enjoy all the "lesser" music of the world, for truly _nothing_ matches this sublime moment in Mahler. _Nothing_.


----------



## Gangwolf (Apr 26, 2014)

4:13-4:20

4 bars, so simple yet so fantastic.


----------



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

PetrB said:


> *Understood from the get-go.*
> 
> If that 'favorite scene' / 'favorite passage' were part of a general discussion of the whole film / the whole movement, or piece, then I'm in... the other just seems splintered to me, and for no better real reason, is _"just not my cuppa._"


Well it's obvious that without the rest of the mov the "favourite passage" couldn't be so effective.

As schuberkovich said it's just like the best scene of a film. But if you haven't seen the whole film, how could you really appreciate those few moments?

The point of the discussion is not to post just some "cool" bars, but the few seconds of musical climax that cleary can't exist without something before it.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

It's next to impossible to choose just one passage, but here's a good one from *Bruckner's 9th, 1st movement*.
At *8:55 up until 10:00 give or take*. I can't adequately explain how it makes me feel, it's almost too much sometimes.






Here's a section from Beethoven's 3rd that gives me chills in a different way, it makes me feel happy to be alive. It's very heroic, I wonder why.  I would also choose the entire Funeral March, but that'd be cheating.
*39:00 - 39:45 *






Beethoven's 9th, but there are too many moments to list from my favorite symphony, I could pick more than one passage from every movement.
But I'll choose the *last minute or so from the 1st movement. 13:43 and onward...* The entire first movement is some of the most mysteriously and frighteningly majestic music ever created


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

The ultimate expression of triumphant joy (2:20 - 3:12)


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

For me, at least lately, it's been the transition into the fourth movement of Sibelius 2. Very moving.





(fourth movement starts at 36:40)


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Schubert's _Gute Nacht_. That key change at 4:25...


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

The second movement, 15:37. The first theme at the beginning is great but the second and it's variations are some of my favorite musical passages.






This quartet is very deserving of an orchestral transcription. I can't believe Schubert's friends discouraged him from writing quartets!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Lukecash12 said:


> This quartet is very deserving of an orchestral transcription.


Mahler did an arrangement for string orchestra, I believe, but not full orchestra, as I imagine you meant.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Indeed Luke, the video you posted _is_ the string orchestra version!!!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry guys, that's what I meant. I was referring to Mahler's arrangement.


----------



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

Winterreisender said:


> The ultimate expression of triumphant joy (2:20 - 3:12)


Didn't know about that. Thanks!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

The beginning of the 5th Sonata of Haydn's Seven Last Words, 'Es ist vollbracht':






I especially like the moment at 0:35 and how the melody's repeated in canon (if I'm not mistaken), which adds to the gloomy atmosphere of the sonata.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

In a contrarian way, the first page of the finale to the Mahler Sixth. Nothing announces nameless terror better than those measures.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

One of my favorite musical passages occurs in the first act of Die Walküre when Siegmund pulls the sword out of the tree.
The accompanying Wagner music is glorious.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

This is cliched, but whatever.

Beethoven's 5th (Kleiber/VPO) 
- The first 4 notes: 0:00 (duh)
- 2nd movement at 11:30, there's a moment of absolute beauty that is welcome after the hectic first movement.
- 22:00 The buildup from the 3rd movement Scherzo to the Finale is genius.
- 22:30 The first couple of minutes of the Finale, the most triumphant piece of music I've heard. Makes me happy every time I hear it.


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

Nothing gets me quite like solo piano, particularly the climax from the last movement of Beethoven's Waldstein Sonata.

20:32 - 21:00 sounds like he decided to triumph over all of his hardships, past grievances of childhood and hearing loss


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I meant the 6th Sonata of the Seven Last Words, not the 5th .


----------



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

Brad said:


> Nothing gets me quite like solo piano, particularly the climax from the last movement of Beethoven's Waldstein Sonata.
> 
> 20:32 - 21:00 sounds like he decided to triumph over all of his hardships, past grievances of childhood and hearing loss


I love the first mov of this sonata too. The part from 9:03 to 9:37 with crazy scales and then the returning home at 9:42 is just...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> This is cliched, but whatever.
> 
> Beethoven's 5th (Kleiber/VPO)
> - The first 4 notes: 0:00 (duh)
> ...


Well, everybody has their own moments I guess. To me by far the greatest moment in this symphony is the finale of the first movement, in this video from 6:13 to 7:23.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> One of my favorite musical passages occurs in the first act of Die Walküre when Siegmund pulls the sword out of the tree.
> The accompanying Wagner music is glorious.


Agreed. I'd rather like you to use that sword to dispatch the avatar - I just cannot get used to you looking all cute and cuddly


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I meant the 6th Sonata of the Seven Last Words, not the 5th .


Pants! I hit 'like' for the previous post too


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Berlioz - Les Troyens - the opening few bars

It summons up the excitement, the tension, the promise and the anxiety of the forthcoming four hours in just a few repeated notes and a simple idee fixee.

I use it as the ringtone on my phone (I'm still waiting for the intelligent, refined, cultured perosn who admiringly says: "I recognise that!" ...... I'll even settle for someone to say;"Hey, that's interesting. What is it?)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Pants! I hit 'like' for the previous post too


I'm surprised this passage doesn't seem to be this 'popular' - always thought it expertly crafted. There are probably thousands of 'favourite passages' I can pick out in all of Haydn - say in Symphony No. 95 - 1st movement, near the end, where the melody suddenly switches to the major, with enhanced orchestration - a joyous, Hayndesque moment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

PetrB said:


> "PetrB didn't finish his sentence...."
> But, I did!
> I got time off for good behavior, and I convinced the parole board about my conversion re: _"Faith."_
> Now, if I can just get someone to hire me....


I've got a position opening up in the custodial department, if you're interested, Pete. Unless you'd hold out for something more lucrative.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

DeepR said:


> Well, everybody has their own moments I guess. To me by far the greatest moment in this symphony is the finale of the first movement, in this video from 6:13 to 7:23.


I can't argue on that, that's one my favorite passages as well. The entire symphony is in my opinion Beethoven's most perfectly crafted symphony, not his best, but definitely the most perfect.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Agreed. I'd rather like you to use that sword to dispatch the avatar - I just cannot get used to you looking all cute and cuddly


Yes, but it's my alter ego.

I'll try it for a while.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Yes, but it's my alter ego.
> 
> I'll try it for a while.


oh yes. Sharp and pointed. Much more like it :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> oh yes. Sharp and pointed. Much more like it :tiphat:


Changing my tag name to hwilkinson


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ahem... Well, in answer to the OP I do have another favorite passage, one that I often hear in my dreams. The opening chorale in Bach's St. John Passion, with it's absolutely wrenching woodwinds forming the image of the Cross in it's atypical Baroque image of chromatic descent. I can hardly think of a more striking example of this idiom in High German music. The beautiful words of the prayer in conjunction with the holy cycles and imagery embedded in the music, are just too vivid and I often have trouble continuing after the first chorale.






*Herr, unser Herrscher, dessen Ruhm*
_Lord, thou our master, whose glory_
*In allen Landen herrlich ist!*
_is everywhere magnificent!_
*Zeig uns durch deine Passion,*
_May we learn through your passion,_
*Dass du, der wahre Gottessohn,*
_how that you, the true Son of God_
*Zu aller Zeit,*
_at all times,_
*Auch in der größten Niedrigkeit,*
_even in the lowliest state,_
*Verherrlicht worden bist!*
_are glorified!_


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

To narrow it down to ONE "favorite" is a difficult thing, however, the first one that comes to mind, (and for me, one of the most beautiful moments in all of music) is the *Laudate Dominum* from *Mozart's* _Vesperae Solennes De Confessore_, K 339

It never fails to bring tears to my eyes. Just when you think it couldn't get any more pure and beautiful, the entire chorus comes in and just engulfs you in a wave of emotion.

Sorry for the cheesy video that accompanies it, I have no control over that part.






V

PS: How does one get the actual video to display in the post as opposed to what I did which is just supply a link? Sorry, but I'm a computer idiot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Two that I've referred to in other threads (which I can't find now)...

Prokofiev Symphony No 6 about 39:42 - where the horns come in - but as has been said before, you need to listen at least to the whole movement to get the full effect.






Haydn Symphony 99 about 15:38 - ditto.


----------



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

2:52-3:34

One word: pain.


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

3.54-end. The crescendo before it is good too, but that serves as a mere prelude to the horn line, in my opinion:




1.33-3.50. In my native tongue, we'd call this "sick". Some of those lines I think recur in his music. I think I heard some of it in "Ubu Rex" and "Symphony No. 3":




beginning-0.09 is, for some reason, a line that caused many re-windings on my CD copy of the LSO performance:




As did 4.10-5.37:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

At this point in time my favorite musical passage is the coda to the first movement of Mendelssohn's great final string quartet in f minor, opus 80. Passion beyond belief.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I have many favourites, but if I have to chose a few measures, than I pick the bass part in Tuba Mirum from Mozart Requiem:


----------

